# Amplificador Optimus axb-120



## lincesur (Dic 19, 2012)

Me han regalado este amplificador Optimus AXB-120  pero tiene transistores de potencia mal y algunas resistencias quemadas que no puedo identificar, si alguien tiene el diagrama de este amplificador le agradeceria muchisimo
Un saludo


----------

